

Thinking of moving to SF, check out this post about neighborhoods. - elofjohnson
http://justinelof.tumblr.com/post/40292088953/where-to-live-in-the-city-san-francisco

======
bifrost
As a San Francisco native (born here, live here) I'd say this is fairly
accurate. I would add that Twin Peaks has a fair amount of natives and
families as well, but is probably not the greatest for the new transplant or
non-family oriented since its fairly insular. The main thing is to stay away
from the dangerous neighborhoods, and don't let anyone convince you that the
east bay is so close because nobody will ever visit you. ever.

